

Caffe – a fast framework for deep learning - spountzy
https://github.com/BVLC/caffe

======
dang
Please don't put "Show HN" in the title unless you're personally involved with
the project.

Anything that anybody posts is technically being shown to HN, so if we didn't
have this rule, Show HN would cover everything.

